# My Name is Earl - 1/26/06 - Monkeys in Space



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I must have missed why this episode was called that, but it was a pretty good one, nonetheless. I particularly liked these lines:

Inmate: "I think I'm just gonna close my eyes and power through it."

Randy: "Why is Stevie Wonder always smilin'?"


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

It was a fun episode.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Earl: A purpose is a great thing to have, it gives you a reason to wake up every morning.
Randy: So a purpose is like a box of powdered donut holes?
Earl: Exactly.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

The stripper dance


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> The stripper dance


Aye. That was very, very nice.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

How do you shoot yourself in the arm with a crossbow?


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

bdlucas said:


> How do you shoot yourself in the arm with a crossbow?


Practice?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

bdlucas said:


> How do you shoot yourself in the arm with a crossbow?


The same way a contestant in Monty Python's Upper Class Twit of the Year contest ran himself over with a car.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

_"...Cuz she's a duuu-uuu-uuuu-uude!"_


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> The same way a contestant in Monty Python's Upper Class Twit of the Year contest ran himself over with a car.


Is that the same way the guy in Six Feet Under ran himself over with a car?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

bdlucas said:


> Is that the same way the guy in Six Feet Under ran himself over with a car?


Never saw that show. Don't have HBO.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

When Earl was going to wake Randy up, I started to smile, thinking of the line a few weeks back: "Wake-y, Wake-y, hands off snake-y". Then when he said "Herky Perky, hands off Jerky" I lost it. 

I loved how Randy when doing his cleaning job, he read off the gestures that were written on the card, and called the parenthesis "half circle".

The stripper dance? Aye Carumba!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I gotta poop.


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

little old lady fighting against the eyedrops: "No means no!"


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Anyone watch this through Direct TV HD in the NY market? The one second blackouts were worse than usual, must have happened about five times in the half hour when it usually happens once, if at all, in that amount of time.
At least it didn't happen during the dance.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

poopy-trim x2!


----------



## thebigmo (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm out.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

NoThru22 said:


> The stripper dance


I just about wore out my replay button.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

How does the one legged girl at the donut shop fit in?
I know I saw it on Earls list somewhere, I donut remember her in past episodes.
Anyone?

Bill


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

billboard_NE said:


> How does the one legged girl at the donut shop fit in?
> I know I saw it on Earls list somewhere, I donut remember her in past episodes.
> Anyone?
> 
> Bill


Stole a car from a one-legged girl.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

She's a recurring character. I think he stole her car (I recall her hopping out with a shotgun as he drives off).

Once he went to her house on some Karma mission and was chased off by her boyfriend -- a triple amputee.

It's not a smeek if the other person posts while you're typing...


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Music was great this ep! Doors, Joe Jackson- all of it!


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

I liked the way they were so blasé about going through the full-body searches each time. Obviously they've been through that before... a lot.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Never saw that show. Don't have HBO.


He opened the door of his too-tall still-in-reverse SUV as he was backing out of the driveway, leaned out and way over to pick up the newspaper from the driveway, and fell out.

I dare  anyone to come up with an equally plausible explanation for how you shoot yourself in the arm with a crossbow.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

JustAllie said:


> blasé


Ooooo, impressive.


----------



## clueless2 (Jun 24, 2004)

jamesbobo said:


> Anyone watch this through Direct TV HD in the NY market? The one second blackouts were worse than usual, must have happened about five times in the half hour when it usually happens once, if at all, in that amount of time.
> At least it didn't happen during the dance.


I get the NBC NY feed via DirecTV (as DNS) and yes I had the annoying one second blackouts. Also had one installation of "green pixilation". Very weird.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

bdlucas said:


> I dare  anyone to come up with an equally plausible explanation for how you shoot yourself in the arm with a crossbow.


Ricochet from accidental firing.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

It's just a joke.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

I too watched the NY feed with all of the 'additions'

(or would that technically be subtractions?)


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Paperboy2003 said:


> I too watched the NY feed with all of the 'additions'
> 
> (or would that technically be subtractions?)


I'm glad you guys mentioned this. I've been seeing this more and more often and I was afraid my TiVo was going out.

Whew.

Perky! Perky!....

That cracks me up.

tk


----------



## stevemcl (Nov 23, 2005)

My last watch was the one Earl was wearing. Cheapo timex....


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> It's just a joke.


What's a joke?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

bdlucas said:


> What's a joke?


The arrow in the arm.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

ClutchBrake said:


> Ricochet from accidental firing.


Deduct five points for employing cartoon physics. Wrong comedy universe. Next contestant?


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> The same way a contestant in Monty Python's Upper Class Twit of the Year contest ran himself over with a car.





bdlucas said:


> Is that the same way the guy in Six Feet Under ran himself over with a car?


How about this moron that managed to do it in real life in what's got to be the _most_ stunning display of idiocy ever.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

So, has anyone explained the meaning of the title "Monkeys in Space" yet?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> Anyone watch this through Direct TV HD in the NY market? The one second blackouts were worse than usual, must have happened about five times in the half hour when it usually happens once, if at all, in that amount of time.
> At least it didn't happen during the dance.


It wasn't DirecTV's fault... I think that was the source signal from the station. The exact same thing happened with my Time Warner HD recording.


----------



## panictivo (Mar 3, 2001)

bdlucas said:


> He opened the door of his too-tall still-in-reverse SUV as he was backing out of the driveway, leaned out and way over to pick up the newspaper from the driveway, and fell out.
> 
> I dare  anyone to come up with an equally plausible explanation for how you shoot yourself in the arm with a crossbow.


You lie on the ground on your back and shoot the crossbow straight up in the air. You close your eyes as soon as you release. When it comes down and sticks in your arm, you collect on the bet with your drinking buddies who said that you could not do it.

I did a google search for crossbow and "shot himself in the arm", and I found a story of a hunter who cocked and loaded a crossbow, climbed into a stand without the crossbow and then pulled the loaded crossbow up into the stand. It accidentally went off and shot him in the arm. (It's on the internet, so it must be true!).


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

bdlucas said:


> I dare  anyone to come up with an equally plausible explanation for how you shoot yourself in the arm with a crossbow.


Easy... you as you're loading the crossbow, put the stock on the ground and point it up, and load the arrow, pull the bowstring back, and accidentally release it just as you're about to secure it to the release. If your aim was good (or bad) enough, you could even shoot yourself through the heart or other vital organ.


----------



## everklier (Feb 13, 2002)

stripper dance was great. she looked extra hot today!


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

As far as Monkey's in Space: as I remember (and you may know how bad that is) one of the jobs Randy was asked to do was so simple a monkey could do it. They even had a picture of a monkey hanging on the wall. 
That may take care of the monkey part, I'll leave it to someone else to figure out the space. A monkey really did go into space as a test, Randy was testing out new jobs. Yeah, that's it. (?)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

JustAllie said:


> blasé


She is smart.
She make us go.

Gotta love Joy asking Randy to hook her up with cosmetics.

So how many of you wore out your REW buttons on Catalina's dance and is her employment at Club Chubby going to pop up (as a plot point  ) again?


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

everklier said:


> stripper dance was great. she looked extra hot today!


And to think Earl turned Catalina down just because randy saw her first.

Now that's brotherly love for ya


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

As someone commented earlier, the music was outstanding this episode, they must have spent a mint $$$ on the music. Does that mean the DVD price will be threw the roof like it is for Freaks and Geeks. Time will tell.

Billboard


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

panictivo said:


> You lie on the ground on your back and shoot the crossbow straight up in the air. You close your eyes as soon as you release. When it comes down and sticks in your arm, you collect on the bet with your drinking buddies who said that you could not do it.





Peter000 said:


> Easy... you as you're loading the crossbow, put the stock on the ground and point it up, and load the arrow, pull the bowstring back, and accidentally release it just as you're about to secure it to the release. If your aim was good (or bad) enough, you could even shoot yourself through the heart or other vital organ.


I see I wasn't specific enough. In the show the jackass shot himself in the arm while using the crossbow to rob a store. I think even Earl's friend isn't dumb enough to take time out from a robbery to have a bet with his drinking buddies, or walk into the store and ask the clerk to wait while he loads his weapon.

Next?


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Tangent said:


> How about this moron that managed to do it in real life in what's got to be the _most_ stunning display of idiocy ever.


Wow, I think he's a shoo-in for a Darwin Award someday. Looked like he just narrowly on this try. Better luck next time.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bdlucas said:


> Wow, I think he's a shoo-in for a Darwin Award someday. Looked like he just narrowly on this try. Better luck next time.


To be fair, he wasn't some drunk ******* goofing around with his hunting buddies, he was clearly a stunt driver performing an exhibition and it went horribly wrong.

Maybe you want to suggest that the Blue Angels pilots who died in a crash are Darwin Award winners too?


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

busyba said:


> Maybe you want to suggest that the Blue Angels pilots who died in a crash are Darwin Award winners too?


When a blue angles flier attempts a wing walk and gets run over by the plane then we can talk.

Until then equating a Blue Angels pilot with a drifter is just insulting. This looks more like that video of the guys who tried to car surf with no one driving and consequently drove into a telephone pole.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

boywaja said:


> When a blue angles flier attempts a wing walk and gets run over by the plane then we can talk.
> 
> Until then equating a Blue Angels pilot with a drifter is just insulting. This looks more like that video of the guys who tried to car surf with no one driving and consequently drove into a telephone pole.


I'm not necesarily equating the two, but they are both presumably skilled stuntmen (for lack of a better term) who use their skills as entertainment.

If you look around in that video, it's clearly set up like some kind of professional show. Just because his stunt went badly, doesn't make him an idiot, just unfortunate. There are _plenty_ of idiots out there, I don't think this guy is one of them.

(Now, having just a simple metal barricade between the spectators and the driving area was a little too safety-unconscious for my tastes, but judging from the foreign voices in the background, this probably took place in europe somewhere, where people are less lawsuit-happy and more about personal responsibility.)


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

bdlucas said:


> Wow, I think he's a shoo-in for a Darwin Award someday. Looked like he just narrowly on this try. Better luck next time.


Dude. It's a tv show. Not everything has to make sense. Get over it and let it go.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Agatha Mystery=voice of reason. It's "My Name is Earl", not "CSI: Miami".


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

everklier said:


> stripper dance was great. she looked extra hot today!


Vidcap, anyone?


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

boywaja...the Dwight K. Schrute to bdlucas' Michael Scott.

Agree with AM, it's a sitcom where the main character thinks karma was invented by Carson Daly. If you can't enjoy it for its own merits, perhaps you should try the _next_ program.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Dude. It's a tv show. Not everything has to make sense. Get over it and let it go.


Uh? Comment you replied to was in reference to video having nothing to do with the TV show wherein a guy runs himself over with a car for real. Sort of like shooting yourself in the arm with a crossbow, only for-realer and stupider.

If you were meaning to refer to my "contest" to explain self-crossbow-woundment, perhaps I should have inserted a  and a  and maybe a  for maximum clarity. The idea of seeing what explanations the creative folks here might come up with amused me. Sorry if it offended you. Next?


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

scheckeNYK said:


> boywaja...the Dwight K. Schrute to bdlucas' Michael Scott.


'Fraid I don't get the reference 'cause I don't watch CSI. Is it a show where they compete to come up with wackiest theory to explain stupid sitcom gags?


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

jones07 said:


> And to think Earl turned Catalina down just because randy saw her first.
> 
> Now that's brotherly love for ya


Randy call 'dibbs' so it's only fair.  Beside I'm holding out hope Earl will get back together with the one legged girl.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Nobody's mentioned what I thought was the funniest line of the show. I can't remember it exactly, but Randy was mentioning a movie:

With Footlooses wife and the one cool sweathog and he could break mirrors with his mind.

Never heard Phenomenon described quite that way before.


Did people actually rewind Catalina's dance? She's hot and all, but it's a fully clothed chick with a mop.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> Did people actually rewind Catalina's dance? She's hot and all, but it's a fully clothed chick with a mop.


A pool cue.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> A pool cue.


Doh. I was just coming back to edit that as I just remembered.


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> A pool cue.


Whatever. I don't speak maid.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> A pool cue.


A mop, a pool cue, all I know is she had wood in her hand and she was dancing. She may have even had eyes.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Me 2!


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

knuckles said:


> she had wood in her hand


I see what you mean.


----------



## wannaB (Sep 19, 2005)

Have you tried to explain to him that youre not a homosexual?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

wannaB said:


> Have you tried to explain to him that youre not a homosexual?


I think it was "a gay."


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I finally got around to _Earl_ last night and was just enjoying watching Catalina's dance (just _watching_, mind you...), when my 8-year old son comes downstairs to announce he's just thrown up in his bed. True story.

There has to be some kind of message for me in there, but it's too depressing for me to dig out.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I only saw it once since I was wacthing with my wife


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

warrenevans said:


> wacthing with my wife


A Freudian typo?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

It's a sitcom...and nothing said that he shot himself in the arm that he was holding the crossbow in...during his robbery negotiations he accidentally fired accross his chest and hit himself in the opposite arm...
I'm a big winner and now a landmark piece of history...anyone want an autograph???


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

I can't remember, did it actually say anywhere that he shot _himself_ in the arm? Otherwise it could be one of the cases where he was stupid enough to set down the weapon to grab the cash and the cashier grabbed the weapon and used it on him...

The drifter that ran overhimself was not a pro by any stretch of the imagination. This was at an amateur drifting event much like an autocross. He decided to try and do something cool that turned out to be something incredibly stupid. In fact there's a decent chance that this actually _was_ an autocross and not a drifting even and he just thought he'd try to be the coolest fool of the day.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

The _joke_ is that he is so stupid he shot himself in the arm, which is impossible. That's how stupid he is. End of joke. Move on.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

madscientist said:


> I finally got around to _Earl_ last night and was just enjoying watching Catalina's dance (just _watching_, mind you...), when my 8-year old son comes downstairs to announce he's just thrown up in his bed. True story.
> 
> There has to be some kind of message for me in there, but it's too depressing for me to dig out.


Karma, Dude!


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> which is impossible


Are you sure?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

bdlucas said:


> Are you sure?


At the angle they showed it embedded in his arm, yes.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> At the angle they showed it embedded in his arm, yes.


Maybe it richocheted?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

In the first shot of the newspaper with the story about the robbery, if you read the story you'll see that the name of the manager of the store where the robbery took place was Greg Garcia, which just so happens to be the name of the show's creator.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Sherminator said:


> And what's with not doing a bed scene epilogue, for the 2nd week?


That slot was taken up by Olympics promos, no doubt.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> Nobody's mentioned what I thought was the funniest line of the show. I can't remember it exactly, but Randy was mentioning a movie:
> 
> With Footlooses wife and the one cool sweathog and he could break mirrors with his mind.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that! I couldn't for the life of me think of what he was talking about...


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Had some friends over when we watched it, so we hit pause and figured out the puzzle. It was amusing having a puzzle in the show for us, though it's also enough to make you ask, how did Randy know that?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

what puzzle?


----------

